# A bit of pearling



## Mark Evans (19 Apr 2012)

Here's a clip from my 90cm


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Apr 2012)

that's some pearling there...is the light still relatively low??

ps, i love the way the forum now automatically adds the vids in HD.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Apr 2012)

Understatement Marcuss Evaniuss
Whats the secret  
What colour is that drop checker :?: 
hoggie


----------



## Ady34 (19 Apr 2012)

A sight to behold, some say dont get hung up on pearling, but to me thats just the epitamy of perfect plant health!   
Your a planted tank genius Mark, it just looks lush!
You and a couple of others should set up a planted scape service where you travel to hobbyists homes and give them tips and advice, even demonstrations of how to achieve this kind of success.... obviously for a fee   . Its great reading about it, but theres nothing better than seeing it.
I read that youve upped the lighting on this one recently, does that mean you simply lowered the lighting unit or have you added more light? Did you also need to increase anything else such as c02/ferts. I also read that this is tpn+ exclusively.... what dosage rate are you using?
Great effort again Mark.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2012)

Very cool. 

I remember when I first ever witnessed pearling. It was a great feeling. Now it almost annoys me!


----------



## Aquadream (20 Apr 2012)

Nice bubbles Mark.  But if this is a bit of pearling what would a lot look like?


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Apr 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> But if this is a bit of pearling what would a lot look like?



I dont know. 8) 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It was a great feeling. Now it almost annoys me!



What a bummer eh?...



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> I also read that this is tpn+ exclusively.... what dosage rate are you using?
> Great effort again Mark.



Ady! Thanks mate., but far too kind. 

5ml daily. The solar 1 is on for 6 hours, and the t5 comes on for about 2 hours. Sadly, unlike Tom Bar, i don't poses the required knowledge to know exactly what I do.  



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> What colour is that drop checker



Green mate.  



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i love the way the forum now automatically adds the vids in HD.



Cool eh...


----------



## Ady34 (20 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Sadly, unlike Tom Bar, i don't poses the required knowledge to know exactly what I do.



Very honest of you. I know Tom is very passionate about understanding the results of his actions and that is great, especially when passing on the information to others. We all like to learn, but man, if i could grow plants like you and have scapes that look that lush, i wouldnt really care too much how or why!!!   
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2012)

Thats great Mark  always had my hi-tech tank pearling, sometimes find myself seating on the floor, with the filter turned off and just watch those bubbles rise!   lol


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Apr 2012)

It's nice to see it, but i dont long for it. 

For the most part of this tanks life, i never had it. Lights were not strong enough,but, i does not bother me. It just grows slower.



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> What colour is that drop checker




drop-checker by saintly's pics, on Flickr

To help the tank, and to keep algae at bay, shrimp are invaluable. I do tend to keep an awful lot of them these days.

Also, for anyone thinking of 1-2grow! just look at the rotala. It grows right from the base   click on the image to expand.


detail1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2012)

Awesome. I'm literally just about to plant some 1-2-Grow Rotala.   

Any tips for prepping and planting 1-2-Grow, please?


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Apr 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Any tips for prepping and planting 1-2-Grow, please?



Treat it a bit like potted HC. Cut into cubes, or small clumps. 

either wash it under quite high pressure with a tap, or even better still, if you can, use a shower head (not hot obviously)


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Apr 2012)

another thing that I did, was to pin it using a tooth pick angled. This helped in an already up and running scape. 

So, it wasn't actually in the substrate, but rather 'pinned' roots will find their way down.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2012)

Nice one buddy.


----------

